# 1 gallon whiskey jug



## fstr (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a 1 gallon whiskey jug I recently found in the woods, in nearly perfect condition.  The label says: SEND ORDERS TO DRY FORK DISTRIBUTING CO.  DISTILLERS & SHIPPERS OF PURE 100 PROOF CORN WHISKEY  
 DRY FORK, VA.   My research shows that the company stopped making whiskey with the coming of prohibition (1920).  So, I know the jug predates 1920.  Dry Fork is located north of Danville, VA.  

 Any other information or estimated value would be appreciated.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi i saw a jug similar to yours sell last year in a auction in Roanoke,Va..If my memory is right it fetched $125.00.Hope this helps some, congrats on your find.


----------



## fstr (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for the reply Crozet.  Do you think it came from the same distillery?


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes it is from same distillery.Only thing i think may be differnet is the wording in  slugplate but it may be exact jug.Some nice bottles from down your way keep your eyes open,good luck.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Mike,
   It predates 1917 when Virginia went dry. It could sell in the 175 -200 range.


----------



## fstr (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info Eddie and Casper.  I have been a casual collector for  the past 30 years.  Only picking up what may be on the surface.  I believe I will start digging and become a nut like the rest of you guys.


----------



## hannahmorgan (Apr 10, 2016)

It's been quite a while since this post, but do you still have the jug or have you seen any more around from Dry Fork Distillery? I have friends looking specifically for Dry Fork Distillery jugs. Thanks!


----------



## fstr (Apr 10, 2016)

*Whiskey Jug*



hannahmorgan said:


> It's been quite a while since this post, but do you still have the jug or have you seen any more around from Dry Fork Distillery? I have friends looking specifically for Dry Fork Distillery jugs. Thanks!



Yes, I still have the jug  

Michael


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 10, 2016)

fstr, how's the digging been going ? Love that jug!


----------



## fstr (Apr 10, 2016)

CreekWalker said:


> fstr, how's the digging been going ? Love that jug!



Have not been digging seriously, but do keep my eyes open. I have picked up one keeper in the last two months.  Not setting the world on fire!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 10, 2016)

As long as you are looking, you're likely to find something! Surface hunting today with my bother in law in SC today, had a load of fun, but found nothing special.


----------



## fstr (Apr 11, 2016)

CreekWalker said:


> As long as you are looking, you're likely to find something! Surface hunting today with my bother in law in SC today, had a load of fun, but found nothing special.



Ticks and chiggers are the daily finds!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep, exactly right, sprayed our cuffs with 40% deet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannahmorgan (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice! Are you interested in selling it?


----------



## fstr (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe, if the price is right


----------



## hannahmorgan (Apr 12, 2016)

Private message me your email address? Don't wanna talk prices on this thread. Definitely interested in buying!


----------



## fstr (Apr 12, 2016)

wmlfstr@comcast.net
Michael (fstr)


----------



## hannahmorgan (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks! Gave your email to my friend Andrew. He's the one who's interested in buying. He'll be in touch!


----------



## fstr (Apr 12, 2016)

Got it


----------

